# Santiago De Chile



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

well, here are some pictures about this city, de Chilean capital city
i hope you like it 
i'd like to say thank you to all the people who took this pictures.







































































































































































































i hope you enjoy it =)
santiago is a really interesting and beatifull city
have a good day! bye 

PD: gracias nuevamente a todos los chilenos que tomaron estas fotos.

*-->the pictures were taked from the chilean Forum, thread : "La elegante santiago" of the user Klugermann and others from the images google searcher.*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

YYC said:


>


:nuts:
OMG what an amazing city!!!!!!!!!!!
Must visit one


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

The must perfect man-made jewel from South America

Santiago is absolutely stunning and has a nice natural scenery with Andes in the horizon


----------



## AlexandraQ (Feb 11, 2008)

This city is very beautiful!


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful city, looks just like Tehran.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome city


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

noonghandi said:


> beautiful city, looks just like Tehran.


I don't think so, we only share the mountains in common.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

YYC said:


> well, here are some pictures about this city, de Chilean capital city
> i hope you like it
> i'd like to say thank you to all the people who took this pictures.
> 
> ...


I agree it is nice to thank people, but you haven't told us who they are!
Please credit where you got the photos or I'll have to delete these pretty
pictures. Thanks


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> I agree it is nice to thank people, but you haven't told us who they are!
> Please credit where you got the photos or I'll have to delete these pretty
> pictures. Thanks


done =)


----------



## eduardo_koreshkov (Aug 30, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> :nuts:
> OMG what an amazing city!!!!!!!!!!!
> Must visit one



WOW! Wonderful city. The Andes in the same picture of a big city as Santiago. Awesome!

Gracias por las fotografias.


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

looks like tehran to me.


----------



## Rainorx (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice pictures, awesome city. Maybe next vacations I will travel to Santiago, I'm brazilian and today is easy visit Chile. =)


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Close this thread cmon, and start posting on the other Santiago thread.
Theres no need to start 10 threads about the same city....
Nice pics btw :cheers:


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

it looks like Tehran..
but the buildings looks better


----------



## Puconato (Aug 29, 2008)

Definitely, a wonderful city!


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> I don't think so, we only share the mountains in common.



^^ There is no absolute reason to give someone attitude when he only mentioned that it "resembles" Tehran. Soooooooo gtting back to the thread, Santiago looks amazing. :cheers:


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

YYC said:


>


great picture


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Only the mountains behind reminds a little of Tehran...
The city is very different from Tehran, has many skyscrapers ^^


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

BaRrZaKh said:


> it looks like Tehran..
> *but the buildings looks better*


Well, that means that the cities only share a beautiful mountain backdrop. But for the cities as urban style, totally different, we have too different cultures and economic development.

GDP per Capita (nominal):

Chile: US$10,125
Iran: US$4,149


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Very underrated city.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^^ There is no absolute reason to give someone attitude when he only mentioned that it "resembles" Tehran. Soooooooo gtting back to the thread, Santiago looks amazing. :cheers:


And how was he "giving attitude" by saying this:
_"I don't think so, we only share the mountains in common"._ ?

sounds like a perfectly logical answer to me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

"I don't think so, we only share the mountains in common"
Little weird: Tehran is faraway from Santiago -few thousand kiliometres-


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

Taller said:


> And how was he "giving attitude" by saying this:
> _"I don't think so, we only share the mountains in common"._ ?
> 
> sounds like a perfectly logical answer to me.



^ Dude, the snobbish way of answering as if Santiago is better than Tehran. Then to make matters worst he needs to add:

GDP per Capita (nominal):

Chile: US$10,125
Iran: US$4,149

Maybe I over reacted and whatnot...but that's how she/him came across...:no:


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Little weird: Tehran is faraway from Santiago -few thousand kiliometres-


Haven't you developed something called abstract thinking? Weirdest post I have read in a long time.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^ Dude, the snobbish way of answering as if Santiago is better than Tehran.


I never said Santiago was better tha Tehran. I said we're just different, there's not much things in common, apart from the mountain backdrop.

You seem to be a little too sensitive.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> I never said Santiago was better tha Tehran. I said we're just different, there's not much things in common, apart from the mountain backdrop.
> 
> You seem to be a little too sensitive.



^ So what was the purpose of adding the GDP of both cities then?

Besides it's not about being extremely sensitive as you claim. It's simply your way of coming across...


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^ So what was the purpose of adding the GDP of both cities then?


Don't you think economic situation influence the look and style of cities?


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> Don't you think economic situation influence the look and style of cities?


^ What???

Your comment absolutely makes no kind of sense what so ever....


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Tehran has a thread here in SSC and it has the highest number of views and responses of all threads. Please take a look at the attached pictures and read some of the comments given by the latin visitors of the thread.
Without a doubt there are differences. All I was trying to do here was to look for the similarities. It is easier to be friendly with someone you feel close to in this world. Differences are not celebrated as they should in a fairer world.


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

By the way, there is a spanish language thread made by the spanish speaking fans of Tehran. I am sure you'll find it, if you look for it.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

I have seen it, in other case I would have never said they look different.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

I think that it is valid to show the income, but it is a terrible taste to do so.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

EYY!!!!
STOP FIGHTING NOW, I DIDNT DO THIS THREAD FOR YOU TO BE DOING THAT. THIS IS NOT A V/S CITY THREAD, AND IS NOT VERY POLITE TO BE SHOWING THE INCOMMES HERE.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

jcarloschile said:


> Don't you think economic situation influence the look and style of cities?


this is shamefull....:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

^^:lol:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Get used to that snobbish way of answering back. It's called the "nouveau riche syndrome". In this case some symtoms include gettind offended when someone compares his or her poor undeveloped city (any city on earth as long as it's not in Western Europe, North America, or Austrilia) with Santiago, and posting Chile's GPA information in an extremly tasteless fashion.

Thankfully only about 5% of the chilean population suffer from it. Unfortunately 4% of those who make up that 5% are registered in SSC. 

As a South American, I appologize for some of the rude comments in this thread. 

BTW: Santiago's an awesome city!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

jcarloschile said:


> I never said Santiago was better tha Tehran. I said we're just different, there's not much things in common, apart from the mountain backdrop.
> 
> You seem to be a little too sensitive.


And you seem to be a bit too RUDE and HOSTILE.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Marsupilami said:


> this is shamefull....:bash::bash::bash::bash:


Don't worry, people know how to differentiate between good hearted, friendly individuals and snobs. :cheers:


----------



## Towersville (May 26, 2007)

Awesome city!!
Its so European, nice!


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

just give your opinion about the city =)


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

J Block said:


> Get used to that snobbish way of answering back. It's called the "nouveau riche syndrome". In this case some symtoms include gettind offended when someone compares his or her poor undeveloped city (any city on earth as long as it's not in Western Europe, North America, or Austrilia) with Santiago, and posting Chile's GPA information in an extremly tasteless fashion.
> 
> Thankfully only about 5% of the chilean population suffer from it. Unfortunately 4% of those who make up that 5% are registered in SSC.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Don't worry, people know how to differentiate between good hearted, friendly individuals and snobs. :cheers:


I know mate, but it is shameful anyway, as the drunk uncle doing spectacles at your wedding...
it is not you, but you feel embarrased anyway.

I will say this in chilean language: porqué no cerrái la jeta y te dejai de hablar weás, mira que nos dejai como chaleco'emono...


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

YYC said:


> just give your opinion about the city =)



^^ Well are you going to add more pix or something???


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

in this moment i'm in buenos aires, when i return to chile will add some pictures.
if you have some, add them too =)


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Stunning! It looks like Vancouver meets Europe! Amazing!!!! :applause:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

I heard several times that Santiago seems to Teheran, not only in this thread but another, really there is something that it is able to remember in general to Santiago de Chile, but i think that Santiago it's a pretty american city, perhaps more than another cities in Latinamerica that they have got a downtown like Buenos Aires or México City that seems (in architecture) more european.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

serfin said:


> I heard several times that Santiago seems to Teheran, not only in this thread but another,


^^ Oh boy!

You had to go and open a can of worms with that statement...That Carlos fellow will have a shit attack and come back with some $$$ comparisons and whatnot. Good luck Dude!!!


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

The main river of santiago, called de Rio Mapocho is now in a cleaning process, then, in 2010 it is gonna be clean in a 95 %, so, the city is gonna be more even more beatiful and less contaminated than is today.


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ^^ Oh boy!
> 
> You had to go and open a can of worms with that statement...That Carlos fellow will have a shit attack and come back with some $$$ comparisons and whatnot. Good luck Dude!!!


This is "free speech".


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Wonderful, wonderful city.

I was there in last April and it was great.

Believe me, it doesn't look like Tehran at all, from the weather (a fundamental parameter in the view and development of a city) to the architecture. Regarding the architecture, I would say the Eastern half of the city has a North American resemblance of suburbs, with some clusters of modern office towers or luxurious appartment buildings along the main arteries, areas like Providencia or Las Condes are just magnificent; they even have an area called coloquially as Sanhattan (no need to say why  , where the highest office building in south america is being build).

However, the more to the east you go (towards the Andeans) the place becomes more...say Northamerican-suburb like, and to me that's just perfect, as I love houses with gardens and lots of greenery.

The Metro system is unique and clean and can compete with any other system in Northamerica or Europe.

Regarding the city center, it is the economic, financial, historic and cultural center of the country and half-political (as the legislative power is located in Valparaiso). From my viewpoint (which is really limited as I stayed just a week there) I realised that Santiago's center is experiencing a decentralization process, as the city is filling of exclusive malls where people prefer to do their shoppings, while the center is being revitalized by a new trend of building luxurious appartment towers. However there are parts of the center especially the old quarter, that retain their colonial style, as well as other parts that look more eclectic (as the areas around the San Cristobal and Santa Lucia Hills).

Regarding the eastern side of the city, it is a blend of old typical Chilean neighborhoods, I guess it is a nice experience for those who want to see how Santiago looked like a few decades ago, however I think that in a few years they will be "victims" also of the city modernization and beautification.

The only part I didn't like is an area known as Pajaritos or something like that around the train station, and in the way to the airport, but I think it's just a matter of time for its renewal.

The economic bonanza of the Chileans is perfectly reflected in this city; in their architecture, the subway, the airport (man! when I arrived, I was travelling from Buenos Aires, I thought I was in a Northamerican city!), the highways (they even constructed a 4kms highways system undeground!), in my opinion the best Southamerican capital, and btw unlike other big cities of the region, it's safe, believe me I'm a guy who walks a lot, day and night and unlike other places of Southamerica I didn't feel unsafe even for a minute, however that must be due to the scary look of their cops, the "carabineros", I'd say they rather frighten criminals just with their look  .

This is my unbiased opinion about a city where I stayed just for a week, maybe I'm wrong, so correct me, and btw if there is a city that doesn't look like Tehran is this one, but not only Tehran but even with any European city, it has its own character and that's good, why the heck all non-European cities must look like a European city? Why not the opposite?


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

serfin said:


> This is "free speech".


^^ That's very understandable and more power to you. My comment was in reference to previous post which started a debate when someone mentioned that Chili looks like Tehran....


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> Wonderful, wonderful city.
> 
> I was there in last April and it was great.
> 
> ...



men, i agree with you =)
santiago is not like classic a "European city" as meny southamerican cities want to be. santiago is just a classic "american city", cause it is actually in America.
and yes, XD!, the airport is truly amazing =), but there are a lot of thinks to do in the city yet, and there're a lot of people working on that.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

Some new pics =)

*
Santiago de chile*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ^^ those pics are very nice


----------



## el_bebiduncho (Feb 5, 2006)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> Wonderful, wonderful city.
> 
> I was there in last April and it was great.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear this kind of comments about Santiago  There's a lot to improve yet, but I think Santiago and Chile are in the good road.

Feel free to come back to Chile whenever you want, we'll be waiting for you


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Thanks ^^ those pics are very nice


thanks =)


----------



## cornish pasty (May 29, 2008)

It looks like a very beautiful city and deserves greater attention.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

*LOVE PARADE SANTIAGO 2007*


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

YYC said:


> *LOVE PARADE SANTIAGO 2007*



^^ Is that like pride or something?


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

great colonial structures mixed with beautiful modern buildings, a good combination.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

(^^amigo, esto es demasiado)


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

se le ha ido la mano...


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

*PLEASE, IF YOU WANT TO POST SOME PICS ABOUT SANTIAGO, DO NOT POST MORE THAN 10 PICS PER POST!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A night view:








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/gtvo/Chile/DSC03112.jpg

Santiago de Chile :cheers: :








http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u151/pspain/SantiagoChile-1.jpg


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

*Government Palace.*




































































Our president Michelle Bachellet.











The cultural centre under the palace.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

*View of santiago from the San Cristobal Hill*


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 13, 2002)

I have nothing useful to add. I just wanted to thank everyone for posting all their photos.

I love seeing images of Santiago. They'll have to tide me over until I can finally visit one day!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Very chic!!!!


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

YYC said:


> *View of santiago from the San Cristobal Hill*


nice


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

^^¡thank you! i took that picture (yo saque esa foto) :yes:.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic indeed  ^^


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

Iggui said:


> ^^¡thank you! i took that picture (yo saque esa foto) :yes:.


gosh, you must be great taking pictures 
XD!
cheers countrymate


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

lindaa santiagooo...I could never get bored of looking at picture of Santiago


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

Santa Lucía Hill


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Iggui said:


> ^^¡thank you! i took that picture (yo saque esa foto) :yes:.


good job


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

*The old Financial centre*











*The new one*











there is being bulding the Gran Costanera, a 300 m tower, and Titanium, a 192 m tower, plus many other arround

Last pic from Javier


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Lovely city!


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice city. IMO, the first financial center looks better than the second one.:cheers:
Great pictures BTW.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago skyline*








http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e387/pfeiffe4/Chile Volunteer Program/Santiago/Santiago8208283.jpg


----------



## karma police (Oct 17, 2008)

I wish i was there now that spring has come to the southern cone and not suffering this cold rainy weather that we´ve got up here now.


----------



## karma police (Oct 17, 2008)

Amanecer en Santiago
Sunrise in Santiago


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

karma police said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

karma police said:


> Amanecer en Santiago
> Sunrise in Santiago


i loved this one


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

karma police said:


> I wish i was there now that spring has come to the southern cone and not suffering this cold rainy wether that we´ve got up here now.


where you live?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

YYC said:


> Santiago and the Andes mountais


:applause:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

The setting of this city is marvellous!!!!


----------



## fjl307 (Sep 23, 2005)

I really just want one of those city/mountain panoramas on my wall. Does anybody know a local Chilean photographer that sells them?


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

Que bárbaro, muy bonita Santiago, vale la pena ir un día a conocerla.


----------



## alvarovera (Feb 5, 2011)

lindas fotos


----------



## Bruno2010 (Sep 3, 2010)

me encanta Santiago =)


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

New pics:happy:









by Caro González R









by Caro González R









by Ricardo General N.









by Swing59









by  Fabian.Nikon


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Just fantastic. Beautiful city.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
thanks for comment

*Lollapalooza 2011*









by Lollapalooza 2011, Chile









by Lollapalooza 2011, Chile









by Lollapalooza 2011, Chile









by Lollapalooza 2011, Chile









by Lollapalooza 2011, Chile









by Lollapalooza 2011, Chile


----------

